# Any one with a kill tag interested in running it with hounds?



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

We don't have a permit in our group again for the 4th year in a row. Would be willing to take someone with a permit. Curran Michigan area. PM me with your phone number if your interested.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

That is a very generous offer. I sure hope someone takes you up on it. What an opportunity. Wow!!!!!


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

That's a great deal. Hope somebody jumped on this. I never cared for the whole hounds hunting thing before but I had a group of guys That offered to run a bear for me. So I did and we got one successfully. It was an awesome time.They gave me a different look at hounds versus bait. I was so ecstatic I offered them money anything? They wouldn't accept anything. 

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

It will be a fun time for sure. 

We are having a pretty good training season and would love to have someone with a permit shoot one out to our young dogs. 

We're not asking for payment of any kind just a shooter who likes to have fun! 

We took a guy out year before last that didn't have any desire to run a bear with hounds until the bears stopped hitting his baits. He now has a whole different outlook on running bear with hounds and a whole new respect for hound hunters.


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont have a permit but next year I would love to hunt with hounds. How many points do you need for your area?


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Right now it's looking like you need at least 7 points.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Sure wish I had a tag. Never hunted bear with dogs but want to try one year. Do you offer dog hunts for hunters. Would be very interested when I get a tag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats a sweet offer right there!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

PM sent-


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Wish you were in the eastern UP!!! Very generous offer. Hope someone takes advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## agatien (Mar 7, 2013)

good luck with your hounds tomorrow. i know our pack is ready to rock. now if we can just find a nice bear to put them on!! there has been one avoiding one of the baits for 4 years now. hope to finally see his face.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Buck Snort we do not normally offer hunts. We try to keep the permits in our group. 

Our group had hunted together for well over 20 years. We are a fun loving bunch that tries not to take things too serious. As any other sport there are no guarantees with hound hunting. It's all about the dogs and having fun!


----------



## drmsn (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a permit and would like to speak with you. Mark 419-787- 3883


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks you too. Our season doesn't open until the 21st. 
Nothing more exciting then moving down to bear camp! 




agatien said:


> good luck with your hounds tomorrow. i know our pack is ready to rock. now if we can just find a nice bear to put them on!! there has been one avoiding one of the baits for 4 years now. hope to finally see his face.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it looks like we have a hunter and a backup. Thanks for all the replies! 

Wish us luck!


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

I knew it was to good to be true.


----------



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

bowman68 said:


> I knew it was to good to be true.


???????


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

No Troy it was not too good to be true. If you are the person that called me on my cell I told you we had already come up with a shooter. Had you taken the time to read the pm I sent you maybe you could have remembered my name. I thought you had the wrong number when you called me Tony. 

When you sent me the pm on here you were not ready to commit to hunt with us. You were set up with an outfitter in Onaway. So I moved on and found someone that would commit to the season. 

We had a 71 year old fellow from the Charleviox area come and hunt with us. He was a pleasure to have around.


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Troy. Who are you running with in Onaway?

My cell number is 989-590-0297. Call me if you don't have any luck. Will be camping in Curran the entire season with or without a shooter


This is the pm u sent me no name. Please forgive me for getting your name wrong. I was under the understanding if I had no luck in onaway u would take me out. That's ok I hope the other guy who u took out had a good time.
Thanks anyway


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Very generous offer for sure. At least worth the cost of adult beverages, some T-bones for the fire and a few bags of dog food. Nice to see people in it for the sport and not the cash. Good luck to you all I am very envious.

Ganzer


----------

